# Gymnastics



## HikinMike

I'm not a sports photographer, I'm a nature photographer. But, my oldest daughter competes in Gymnastics, so I try my best and capture her. Here's a few photos from the past year...


----------



## icassell

Very nice!  My son used to compete, and I found that it can be very difficult getting good images in the gymnastics venue.  You've captured these well.


----------



## HikinMike

icassell said:


> Very nice!  My son used to compete, and I found that it can be very difficult getting good images in the gymnastics venue.  You've captured these well.



Tell me about it! No flash allowed and my fastest lens is f/4. So that means ISO 3200 is a requirement. 

Thanks for looking. :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary

You did well, i have said a few times on here that the 5D can do sports 
It looks like she is competing at quite a high level


----------



## HikinMike

gsgary said:


> You did well, i have said a few times on here that the 5D can do sports
> It looks like she is competing at quite a high level



Yeah, the 5D works well enough for me. She's Level 5 and she's 11....going on 25!


----------



## SouthLand

Great action shots! 

You gotta love indoor sports and the lighting!


----------



## PatrickHMS

Nice!  I like how you captured the concentration on her face.

Composition is really good for such action shots.

You're GOOD!


----------



## Cooler_King

Great shots Mike.  I spent over an hour on your website last night, my wife loves your work to.


> When are we going _there_ for a holiday!!




But on topic - Pics 2 and 4 really stand out to me.


----------



## HikinMike

Cooler_King said:


> Great shots Mike. * I spent over an hour on your website last night, my wife loves your work to.*
> 
> 
> 
> When are we going _there_ for a holiday!!
> 
> 
> 
> But on topic - Pics 2 and 4 really stand out to me.
Click to expand...


Well thank you! :blushing:


----------



## jimphoto

My grandaughter is also a level 5 gymnast. I am trying to capture her performances, but the shots are still very amateurish. I have a Rebel xt and a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 lens. My current skill level is little more than point and shoot. 

Any helpful hints are welcome.


----------



## safeshot

great pics Mike, and I love your website, your inspirational pics are a blessing, great shots of what God created:thumbup:


----------

